# Have you ever tried online dating?



## hbk4894 (Sep 2, 2014)

If so , what was your experience like?


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

N


----------



## 0blank0 (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes, I didn't like it.


----------



## Excaliber (May 16, 2015)

No I don't like the idea, and I probably will never try online dating no matter what happens.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

Yes. It was anxiety-inducing and exhausting. A lot of trolls and downright terrible people out there. I did finally meet my boyfriend after two and a half years, though. So it wasn't all bad.


----------



## duvalsi (Oct 19, 2016)

Yes, and it wasn't so bad. All were short term relationships but they were good while they lasted. The last one was interesting as we never officially went on a date, we just talked a bit on OK Cupid and then we hung out one night, he liked me and told me that he would like to keep seeing me. I wish all dating was easy like that.


----------



## relm1 (Sep 13, 2016)

I only once made it to a second date. 95% of the time, no response back. It costs a lot of money for me and ultimately was very unsuccessful. The closest thing I had to a success was a second date who then broke up with me because I wasn't moving fast enough for her. I told her I was very shy but didn't yet know I also had SA. So that pretty much reinforced my fears and I stopped dating for four more years.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

I made a POF profile last year for a goof, just so I could see the kind of people who use it. In a 5 mile radius, there were 11 girls and over 200 guys. I had a kick reading the profiles of people I know, and going, "You're not like that, you f**king liar!" I think there's very little dignity in using those free apps and websites. eHarmony and Match are probably better because of the sheer fact that you're paying for it and the clientele is a little more consistent. I'm very put off by the idea. Something about it just screams of desperation. I know that's the wrong way to look at it, but that's just the seed that's been planted in my head. As we get more advanced, we need these kinds of digital aides. Given the opportunity, I'd love to meet someone online, because I'd have a much better shot at that than in person.

I like the idea of meeting someone from a website the specializes in a shared interest. Think about your favorite hobby, and imagine a dating site based around that hobby; it'd be awesome. Even meeting someone through SAS would be a really good start. At least you know you'd have common ground from the beginning.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

It's a really, really, REALLY bad idea for an asexual woman to try online dating.

Especially if that asexual woman is anxious and fat and ugly. :sigh

I've gotten propositioned on penpal sites, though. A big reason I stopped using them. Everybody posting ads was a lonely woman looking for a friend, everybody replying to ads was a horny guy looking for a lay. I would actually say on my profile that I wasn't looking for a boyfriend, then that I had a boyfriend already, then that I was a lesbian, and finally that I wanted only women to reply (most other women's profiles said this, too), and I'd just get men lecturing me for being a closeminded jerk. :blank

None of those guys shared any of my interests, either...the very reason I was on such sites to begin with. They almost always started out their messages with, "I'm not into the same things you are, _but_..." :roll But nothing! I'm not interested in you.

If that's what I have to deal with on penpal sites, then I hate thinking what a dating site would be like.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

I sort of want to start going on one of those dating sites and just go on as many dates as possible just for my own amusement and lead as many people on as possible. It'll be a huge ego boost and no one can stop me. Mwuahahaa!!


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

I have met someone online and went to meet her quite a few times. Honestly it was a good relationship but the physical distance between us became a limiting factor and in the end it ended amicably. 

Meeting someone online can work in your favour, there are a lot more people online than you could possibly meet near you, and conversation is a lot easier at first when you don't have them stood in front of you. However there are a lot more reasons a relationship could fail when you don't meet in person and build a relationship from there.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

PrincessV said:


> I sort of want to start going on one of those dating sites and just go on as many dates as possible just for my own amusement and lead as many people on as possible. It'll be a huge ego boost and no one can stop me. Mwuahahaa!!


Why? That's pretty cruel...


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Ai said:


> Why? That's pretty cruel...


heh...heh... heheh! :lol

bc I have nothing better to do with my life.


----------



## Ai (Oct 13, 2012)

PrincessV said:


> heh...heh... heheh! :lol
> 
> bc I have nothing better to do with my life.


... So your solution is to leave a bunch of other people miserable in your wake? :| Sound reasoning.


----------



## NoEgo (Jul 5, 2016)

PrincessV said:


> I sort of want to start going on one of those dating sites and just go on as many dates as possible just for my own amusement and lead as many people on as possible. It'll be a huge ego boost and no one can stop me. Mwuahahaa!!


Deliciously evil.


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

Ai said:


> ... So your solution is to leave a bunch of other people miserable in your wake? :| Sound reasoning.


I'm doing them a favor by giving them enjoyment and hope.  It's a good time for everybody! Hahahah.

If you're that worried about me being on the loose, don't worry, now you can stay away from me.

I like to catch them off-guard anyways. 0


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

Yes, i don't know why i did this..., i live in a middle of ****** nowhere and got no car.
Stupid sh!ts i make sometimes...


----------



## PrincessV (Aug 17, 2015)

NoEgo said:


> Deliciously evil.


:grin2: rawr


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

No.


----------



## In The Shade (Jun 26, 2016)

No


----------



## doe deer (Oct 9, 2016)

NoEgo said:


> I like the idea of meeting someone from a website the specializes in a shared interest.


^ agreed.
but online dating is a no for me. it feels so emotionless and detached. the thought of people just randomly checking dating apps or websites like it's no big deal puts me off.


----------



## waterfairy (Oct 20, 2016)

Horrible. Too many perverts on there who don't know how to read. I want a relationship! No hook ups. I've gotten two sugar daddy offers (one guy was 23, umm what?) and have been asked to be in adult films. What's worse, some guys have stopped messaging me for no good reason and others have rejected me once they found a girl they "really like." Don't use dating apps unless you're looking for hook ups or want your self-esteem and feelings of self-worth to be lowered.

Then again, that's just my experience. Some people have luck with it. If any of you decide to try it, please be careful and be aware of the crap that's out there.


----------



## Glycerin (Jun 26, 2016)

I have tried. I registered on okc, but I already struggled with filling out my profile. I had nothing to write in there. There's nothing to say about myself. I'd have nothing to say in a conversation either. Not in online messages, and especially not on a date in real life (to which it would ofc never have come in the first place). Then the problem of being brave enough to upload a picture. I wasn't brave enough. 


NoEgo said:


> * I had a kick reading the profiles of people I know*, and going, "You're not like that, you f**king liar!"


This was also a concern. Not that they'd think I'm a liar, but that they'd find the idea of someone like me thinking she could get a boyfriend amusing.

I deleted my profile after a day.


----------



## Moxi (Nov 24, 2015)

Yes. Never again. It's awkward, everyone's nervous, and people are rude and pushy.


----------



## Rollergirl6 (Jun 30, 2016)

Yes and I have met the most amazing being in the whole wide world because of it.After a few disaster dates I must admit. I once had a guy with a good paid job in engineering,he told me he had a thing for diapers and wanted me to pee in his mouth? I ran like I never did before


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Skype was best*

typing instantly, as a timely conversation, not voice √ foreign girls found me.
I travelled abroad after decent live communication to prove worthy

some dating sites a bit lame, before Skype. 2nd girlfriend said 'website doesn't work' eventually, but we had really good times at each others' homes, our families, xmas times. 
Better than standard sites was a kudos, philosophy-matching survey strategy I liked. Not just hobbies. outlook, attributes, theology...

I can say all's over. Redundant contacts - lost

Skype always magic to me. hi-fi sound, and live presence anywhere - clear visuals indoors / outside - hospital, informing where I was - weather - my yard

struggled getting Dad to follow my explanation of value beyond the traditional blind phone (bag-over-head) - we see where we are, wind, sirens.. what's happening around us... if watching TV... eg. car crash... someone else's or our own... magic of 1960s, 1970s TV camera.. now we have our own live cameras

so much more than "hello, how-are-you?".. eg. showing a shark just bit my leg off

Dad was my last contact. All lost. He saw me in hospital by borrowing a friend's flappytopper showing a tour round the word. I never saw his hospital from his perspective this summer. I did my first ever hospital visit - to him. He died in May, after my last visit

>in-touch! What does than mean? make-contact??> I rant about fingertips not transferrable using copper wire


----------



## Hayman (Dec 27, 2014)

Yes - I've well documented my six months of online dating (Tinder) if you follow my posts or read my blogs.

Cutting a long story short - nothing happened. One 'match' immediately told me that it was a mistake and removed me there and then when I simply said "_hi_" :um. Another 'match' didn't contact me and within 24 hours, she'd also vanished. Therefore, I can basically say I had no real matches. There were no opportunities and I swiped to the right on many hundreds of women over a 30-odd mile radius and a ten year age range.

Yet, I don't know of another person who can say they've not had _*any*_ matches at all, over that length of period of time, on Tinder. Everyone can have success - except for me, as usual. Hence why I am the way I am&#8230; Not confident, not motivated and generally demoralised. If people want to see the reverse of that in order for me to get some sort of success, then I need to start seeing the same perks and privileges for my equal efforts. Simple, really. :blank

I did briefly try match.com but I was only on it for about a fortnight if memory serves me. I was completely ignored.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

No.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Seemingly ages ago back when I was 18-ish...Sporadically after that. No intentions to try it again, mind you. 

Looking back on it, anyone I clicked with might as well have been in Narnia!


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes
..and I was completely ghosted on. It can really leave regret you'll never be able to fully heal. Although I'm not sure if OP meant only online dating sites because I've never tried those, it was only a friend I had online. I think it's even made me never want to even consider LDRs ever again.


----------



## Carolyne (Sep 20, 2016)

Yes, in the past. I've been on quite a few dates with people I met off online dating but unfortunately nothing ever turned into a relationship.



lisbeth said:


> I think the stigma of online dating is gone now. I know loads of people in their 20s who met their partner online one way or another. I prefer meeting people in person because it's more natural and you have more in common, but online makes it easier/gives you more variety, so Tinder is a happy medium. But I don't think online dating works if you're too socially anxious to talk to people you meet in person. It's a solution for not meeting people, but it's not a solution for being too anxious to respond to people you meet.


I never felt weird about the fact of meeting them online, it seemed just natural. I guess after spending my whole life interacting with people through a screen in games and forums it just didn't seem strange at all to do dating the same way. I agree with your last sentence, that's important, and probably a large part of why nothing ever worked out for me.


----------



## ljubo (Jul 26, 2015)

yes, nobody wanted to date me.

i will never try it again!


----------



## SplendidBob (May 28, 2014)

N. Online datin' isn't somethin' I would be off in fer. I don't think they have th' categories necessary fer barnacle-covered Bob


----------



## momentsunset (Nov 10, 2009)

Yes I have. My last few relationships I met the guys on Okc and I have sworn off that site and other dating sites from now on. They both had an incredible amount of issues (and not the quirky forgivable kind).


----------



## Awkto Awktavious (May 11, 2011)

I signed up to one a few years ago, but when they asked me to fill out my profile I was too chicken/lazy, and haven't returned to it, or any other site since.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Leave that to the Software Engineers & the Quantum Artificial Intelligence to make fate happen for you, because each human being on this planet was born with a unique attractive feature that can be enabled with a software program to open up someones awareness for this cruel social experimentation for the future of humanity and the creator. Once the Artificial Intelligence PreReprogrammed a human being to be in sync with a partner, they make sure to evaluate the status of your DNA, which is linked up to a personalize software program for Personality, Facial Features, Race, Gender, Height, and it will set up a point in its simulation to coordinate you and your partner to become aware of something that you never notice before about a human being. 


Btw, the personalize software program is also used for creating software simulation to create dreams while we're asleep. Wet dreams!


----------



## Twilightforce (Aug 7, 2016)

Yes a very unsuccessful attempt.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

never tried it, said no man ever on this forum


----------



## caelle (Sep 9, 2008)

I've tried the free ones. It went badly. I imagine the ones you pay for wont work out for me either. Too many normies.

I also tried a site for shy people. And not even that worked out. None of the men were very reciprocating. They were either really really shy, or I'm just really unappealing.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

rdrr said:


> never tried it, said no man ever on this forum


I've never tried online dating, and have no intentions to do so anytime soon.

I really don't think every single male on this site is here just because they're simply frustrated from being on dating sites.


----------



## Kilgore Trout (Aug 10, 2014)

If by try you mean have I made an account on OKCupid, then Yes.
If you mean have I constantly messaged people then N.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

BlazingLazer said:


> I've never tried online dating, and have no intentions to do so anytime soon.
> 
> I really don't think every single male on this site is here just because they're simply frustrated from being on dating sites.


Ok, but 65-70 percent, probably.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

rdrr said:


> Ok, but 65-70 percent, probably.


What makes you think this?


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

BlazingLazer said:


> What makes you think this?


post and thread content


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

I met my ex online and met the girl I'm currently dating online.


----------



## Unknown Trooper (Jun 28, 2016)

Why would I? I have a physical calendar that has every date just fine.


----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)

It's fake


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes, with a lot of success.


----------



## NewHabits (Oct 26, 2015)

momentsunset said:


> Yes I have. My last few relationships I met the guys on Okc and I have sworn off that site and other dating sites from now on. They both had an incredible amount of issues (and not the quirky forgivable kind).


I have made the same experiences with OkCupid even though I never was in a relationship with someone from there. However, I wrote with a lot of women and met more than two hands full. Most of them seem to be somehow weird, judgemental and had severe issues from what they have told me. On Tinder it's very similar. Most people there seem to have deeper issues as well.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

rdrr said:


> post and thread content


Really? If anything, it seems like those encompass maybe 15% of all threads on here, and I feel that's generous.

Unless, there's some dark underground part of SAS that I'm unaware exists, of where it's nothing but those types of threads/posts. Like an anti-Skull and Bones or something.


----------



## Aloof Sensualist (Feb 8, 2016)

Yes. Waste of time.


----------



## Cyclonic (Oct 25, 2012)

Had profiles on a couple sites for close to a decade. Talked to maybe a handful of people over those years but nothing lasted. Eventually abandoned it because it felt pointless, I probably won't be doing the online dating thing ever again.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

Yep. It's cute for a while but it does get tough being apart.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I had an account. It's a waste of time because no one responds.


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

I was on OkC for a few weeks, just to see how it went. It was an unusual experience.

These are my thoughts.

I liked creating my profile, and seeking out guys who were similar to me. It made me feel like my personality was worthy of replication.

I didn't like quickmatch. It felt like boyshopping.

I didn't like when guys messaged me (and they did, surprisingly) because they were almost never the right fit for me. I hated having to turn people down.  I would much rather message them first.

Too many guys worked in the Navy (there's a shipyard near where i live, so this makes sense).

Too many normies...er... people without social anxiety. Having to act like i don't have social anxiety (or any of my other problems, for that matter). Maybe i'm just spoiled here, idk xP

Most of all, i think, conversations felt uncomfortable. It's difficult to just generate a conversation, especially under such pressurized conditions. I had a conversation with one guy that consisted solely of me asking questions. i tried to throw in tangents about myself, but he didn't pick up on any of the questions he could have asked me there. It felt so tense. I finally started joking around with him a little and it was such a relief just to see him type lol. I started to think he was uninterested, but then he asked me to post a few more pictures of myself, which I did. He told me he thought I was beautiful, and then he said he needed to go.
It was unfortunate, because i was kind of into him to start with. I'm still really confused. :/

still, i think it was a good experience for me. i'm less blushy around guys now, just so used to seeing pictures of them :b

i'll have to go to the movies by myself.


----------



## gunner21 (Aug 4, 2012)

I did, it's horrible.

Online dating isn't for average looking guys. It only works for guys who are good to very good looking. If you're average looking, I'd advise you not waste time on online dating


----------



## The Library of Emma (Mar 3, 2016)

Unknown Trooper said:


> Why would I? I have a physical calendar that has every date just fine.


----------

